# Problema colateral de la tecnologia de aprendizaje de máquinas.



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 1, 2016)

Dentro de mis diversos estudios e investigaciones también miro de vez en cuando en un curso sobre el aprendizaje de máquinas, "Machine Learning". Así en un artículo que hoy se publico en la revista electrónica "Semiconductor Engineering", "What’s Missing From Machine Learning" se presenta un tema para el cual al momento no existe solución!

En cada vez mas campos se usan las tecnologías de aprendizaje neuronal y aprendizaje de máquinas, métodos  que permiten a un sistema reconocer estructuras y como consecuencia también el como manejarlas para lograr el objetivo del proyecto, que acaba siendo o una software o un sistema que consiste de software y de hardware. Así el ingeniero logra resultados que con métodos determinísticos no se logra programar.

El problemita que actualmente solo en la "Universidad de Bristol"es, que estos sistemas a base de redes neuronales y/o que aplican la metodología del aprendizaje de máquinas en el momento de finalizar el diseño, realizar el producto y usarlo en el entorno del cliente que lo usa, el artículo menciona personas de tales empresas, ARM y Google siendo ejemplo, las redes neuronales y los sistemas de aprendizaje no terminan de aprender!

Nadie el día de hoy, sabe o puede describir, que efectos pueden aparecer que no tienen su efecto por ejemplo solo en realizar el objetivo original, sino que siguiendo "aprendiendo" pueden evolucionar en una dirección no deseada que puede hacer daño a la empresa o el proceso, sea industrial, informático, en los coches, etcétera.

Para frenar aquellos que ya ven la máquina inteligente y consciente de si y que se vuelve un peligro para la humanidad! Hablo simple, sencilla y expresamente de algo que en su amplio sentido son sistemas de control que se usan a millares en la industria. Un sistema de control típico, el PID por ejemplo no es mas que un círculo de control que se adapta a cambios de carga de un motor por ejemplo! Sistemas de control, donde no es posible encontrar una función de control por ser difícil o hasta imposible de incluir todas las variables posibles!

Yo, lo que considero tan interesante para mi por no mas tener conocimiento del problema y haber estudiado un poquito lo que son redes neuronales y la metodología del aprendizaje de máquinas, creo entender el reto!

En cierta forma se necesita una red neuronal y/o aprendizaje de máquinas que observe el comportamiento del sistema de control y reconozca cuando este evoluciona en dirección indeseada. En cierto sentido es realmente una labor para la cual esas mismas tecnologías pueden manejar, pues con anticipación el ingeniero no tiene idea en que dirección no deseado su circuito de control evoluciona! Este sistema de control tiene que tener la labor de reportar continuamente parámetros que pudieran ser afectados. Como no hablamos de algo totalmente abstracto, por ejemplo el control de un coche autónomo, debe ser posible definir parámetros que permitan monitorear si tales sistemas continúan realizando el objetivo original! Cada coche autónomo contendrá por ejemplo un sistema neuronal y/o aprendizaje de máquinas autónomamante "aprendiendo". Como estos sistemas no son determinísticos en que dirección pudieran evolucionar, y donde cada coche tiene su propio sistema. El determinar parámetros para monitorear tales sistemas solo puede ser un primer paso! La ciencia presente en las universidades e instituciones de investigación tienen la labor de analizar este problema de forma académica


----------



## EXELSIOR (Sep 16, 2016)

Viendo lo que escribiste.

Veo bastante verdad..

Y realismo..

Las maquinas inteligentes por ahora siguen pre ordenes que siguen una rutina.

Haciendo las ordenes solo las variables para las maquinas.

Por ejemplo una cortadora de plasma o una impresora 3D

las pre ordenes estan en seguir los limites sin errores de las ordenes.

Ahora bien

la inteligencia artificial

y aplicada a las maquinas sigue un patron de obedecer ordenes pero no pre ordenes...


No quiero traer a memoria lo de terminator

pero no esta mal ser realistas y tener en claro

como decis vos que nunca se termina de aprender.

Hay una frase conocida "la curiosidad mato al gato"

otros  cambian gato por hombre.

Ahora bien..

La comodidad es la precursora del ocio

y la automatizacion la reina del "me olvido un rato, porque alguien ya lo hace por mi"

se que esto no tiene mucho que ver con tu publicacion.

Pero no esta mal reflexionar que esos parametros que mencionas..

Son las pre ordenes que yo menciono

debido a la automatizacion ya no hay mucha observacion humana de estos parametros...


----------

